# Play an iMovie from USB flash drive to projector



## audreyAHS (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to play a movie made in iMovie on my Epson projector but I want to play it off of a USB flash drive instead of bringing my laptop. Is this possible? When I plug the the Flash Drive in I can see photos but it does not see the iMovie? Can this be fixed?

Thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Which model Epson projector is it? Does the specifications for that projector support video file types?

You probably need to make sure your video is encoded in a file type your projector supports.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You'll need to export your iMovie project to a movie file. Select iPod or AppleTV from the share menu and it should convert it to something the projector can play.


----------

